
The Ultimate Hacking Keyboard got funded, goes Open Source - mondalaci
https://ultimatehackingkeyboard.com/blog/2015/12/08/the-uhk-got-funded-goes-open-source
======
samuell
I find UHK unique among ergonomic keyboards as it combines the few vital
things that I find that I need of a keyboard:

1\. Compact layout (so I can take it with me between my two offices and home).

2\. Split (ergonomic) keyboard.

3\. A touchpad (via a mini extension module).

An integrated touchpad is vital to me as I get serious pain for the slightest
use of mouse.

I have so far had to resort to the Logitech K400. It has point 1 and 3 above,
compact design and a touchpad but of course lacks the ergonomic split design.
UHK finally adds the third vital component.

Just gotta save up some $$$ :P

~~~
Sheepza
+1 for the ergonomic + compact layout.

------
constpetrov
UHK is a great keyboard because of "never leave home row" conception. And I
can create a ton of application-specific layouts and take them just with
keyboard - so natural!

